
VMware Engineer Confirms macOS Catalina Bug Causes Crashes with Virtualization - ingve
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/07/27/vmware-confirms-macos-virtualization-bug-causes-crashes/
======
rbreaves
Earlier bug existed in Catalina that also resulted in instability & crashes.
For me the resolution was to remove 2 VMware related agents from startup.
Vmware accelerated gfx still functioned correctly.

